# B & S 12 HP wiring help needed



## binder56jd (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello- I am new to this forum- thanks in advance for your patience. I am building a lawnmower from donor mowers. I need a simplified wiring diagram for the ignition system- I want to use a pushbutton starter and toggle kill switch. I had this system on another mower, but have managed to fry one coil and really don't want to cook a new one. Here is what I have for wires

Coming from engine

Black wire from coil-Kill wire(How should this be set up with toggle switch?)

2 wire plug from stator-- Red to battery side of starter solenoid
blue to headlights(what to do with this wire?)

From Battery
ground to frame
Red to Starter solenoid

From pushbutton for start 
Red to battery side of solenoid
black to spade terminal on starter side of solenoid

Red wire from solenoid to starter

if you have a diagram or other info i will be forever grateful
thanks jd


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Black wire from engine to one side toggle switch, other side toggle switch to ground on engine.

Red from stator to battery side of starter solenoid (Correct)
Blue to headlight switch if you have them if not no connection

From battery (-) negative to tractor frame or engine block

From battery (+) positive to one side push button starter switch, other side to terminal on starter solenoid.

Just make sure the toggle switch has no battery power going to it, otherwise you can damage (fry) your ignition module/coil. Otherwise the connections you described are correct and should work alright


----------

